# surge pricing to many cars



## FueledByParamore (Feb 26, 2015)

so basically surge happens when there a high demand and not enough cars? so if everyone sees that then jumps on it than the surge goes away right? so wouldnt it be fair to skip going out on surges here or there to let other drivers get some surge pricing in?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Sounds good to me..next time there are surges, please be courteous to other drivers and go offline so that we can benefit from the surging.

You are such a team player!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

If the surge is too high, pings could come to a stand still


----------



## FueledByParamore (Feb 26, 2015)

someone told me they usually wait for the surge to just go away if it only last like 5-10 minutes


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

FueledByParamore said:


> someone told me they usually wait for the surge to just go away if it only last like 5-10 minutes


They probably meant that they don't go online until it *IS* surging?


----------



## FueledByParamore (Feb 26, 2015)

my opologies i ment a PAX told me they know what surging is and if there not in a hurry to go somewhere they wait for it to go away because it pops up all the time here or there all day long in different areas


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Sounds good to me..next time there are surges, please be courteous to other drivers and go offline so that we can benefit from the surging.
> 
> You are such a team player!


That will be my nod off laugh. Very Good CJ.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

FueledByParamore said:


> my opologies i ment a PAX told me they know what surging is and if there not in a hurry to go somewhere they wait for it to go away because it pops up all the time here or there all day long in different areas


That is the new Pax game. Wait for surge to end. Uber has gotten so much surge pushback over time, they now inform the rider when the surge ends. So many times, if it is not a special event, you will see a surge, sit there with a quizzical look on your face because you are not getting pings, the surge will go away and your phone will become an air raid siren.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

FueledByParamore said:


> so basically surge happens when there a high demand and not enough cars? so if everyone sees that then jumps on it than the surge goes away right? so wouldnt it be fair to skip going out on surges here or there to let other drivers get some surge pricing in?


It never works chasing a surge. Invariably, by the time you get to the surge area, every other newbie has gone there, too, and the surge is over. Then, all you've done is waste gas and now you're in an area you didn't want to be in.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

High demand? Twice this week, surges happened and I was the only car in the immediate area. Was also watching the rider app. No pings...Methinks something is rotten in Denmark (or elsewhere)


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

You ever want to get the F out of UCI area of cheapskate college students? Wait for a 2x surge and go through Irvine like Moses parted the Red Sea. Then get your butt over to the always fake surge at John Wayne Airport.


----------

